# Resistencias de pull down



## fareinag (Mar 9, 2007)

Que son y para que se usan las resistencias de pull down?


----------



## Aristides (Mar 9, 2007)

Es para establecer desde ese punto una referencia a masa.


----------



## George (Mar 12, 2007)

Las resistencias de Pull-Down consiste en una resistencia puesta entre una línea y masa. A diferencia de las de Pull-Up tienen como objetivo dar a esa línea un valor lógico de nivel bajo de masa (0V) cuando no hay ninguna señal conectada.
En electrónica analógica sirven para distintos propósitos, adaptar impedancias de línea, estabilizar la salida de un amplificador operacional, polarización, etc.


----------



## canales (Mar 12, 2007)

Las resistencias de pull-up se conectan de una entrada o salida digital a Vcc, las de pull-down de una entrada o salida digital a masa (referencia). Esto se hace con el objetivo de evitar niveles de voltajes que caen en el rango indefinido, o respuestas no deseadas. Por tanto, las de pull-up fijan un 1 lógico y las de pull-down un cero lógico.

Un ejemplo. Supongamos que necesitamos un pulsador normalmente abierto conectado a una entrada digital. Como el pulsador es normalmente abierto, cuando éste no se pulsa el nivel de voltaje en la entrada digital puede caer en el rango indefinido debido a muchos factores, o puede estar en 1 lógico si es una entrada TTL. Si se requiere que cuando se pulse la entrada sea un 1 lógico, se debe conectar una resistencia de pull-down, y el pulsador va conectado de Vcc a la entrada que a su vez está conectada con la resistencia. Cuando el pulsador esta abierto la resistencia fija la entrada a cero lógico. Cuando se cierra el pulsador la entrada se fija a 1 lógico mientras el pulsador esté cerrado. Por otro lado, si se requiere que cuando se pulse la entrada se aun cero lógico, el pulsador y la resistencia cambian de posición, y en este caso la resistencia es de pull-up.

Espero haberme explicado bien.   

Gracias George por tu comentario, yo pensaba que esos terminos se utilizaban solamente en electronica digital, pero ahora sé que también se usan en electrónica analógica.

Saludos


----------



## hawk360 (Mar 13, 2007)

Que valor de resistencia puedo utilizar en una resistencia pull-up para la entrada digital de un PIC16F877?


----------



## JV (Mar 13, 2007)

Hola hawk360, el valor de una resitencia de pull down o pull up no es critica, cualquier valor entre 10K y 100K anda bien.

Saludos..


----------



## El nombre (Mar 13, 2007)

Usa 10k te entrará menos ruido.
Saludos


----------



## robinh326 (Jun 15, 2012)

como calculo el valor de la resistencia para cualquier compuerta que se requiera, es decir si necesito una 7486 como puedo saber que valor de resistencia utilizar?


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jun 15, 2012)

Saludos.... tengo entendido se hace aplicando la ley de ohm sobre unos datos que son proporcionados en el datasheet para saber el valor máximo que puede tomar está resistencia.



Como se muestra en la imágen, para saber el valor de R hay que hacer la operación

R=VIN/|IiL|= 0.4V/0.4mA =1KΩ

Que es el valor máximo de R para asegurar un nivel bajo.


----------

